# 40 acres and a mule



## 40acresandamule (Jun 26, 2009)

We've been studying and preparing for these changing times for well over 20 years and have found Catron County, NM the best place in the country to "wether the coming storm" and beyond. We have provisions, supplies, know-how and experience.

The 40 acres we own is 21 miles from the state highway, up a dirt road, well maintained (except for about 1 mile that is rough, but certainly more than passable, just slowly). There are no visible neighbors (the closest neighbor is several miles away). It's part of a huge ranch and is still used as open range. There is no power grid, no phone lines (as far as the eye can see) and no cell signal, although we are working on an antenna to catch the cell signal.

There are beautiful views in every direction. The land is nicely treed and the soil is mostly sandy, but with some water it will flourish. It's mostly gently sloping, with plenty of flat areas for building. We will have a greenhouse, which will extend the growing season to about 9 months and will protect the plants from animals. There are elk, deer and antelope.

We are looking for people who want to be part of an enlightened survival community, that is, people helping each other, with an eye towards making it through and becoming a part of what is next. We have no prejudice against anyone's beliefs or lifestyle. As we say in New Mexico, "You can do what you want, as long as you don't get any on me!" We have our own spiritual beliefs and believe that everyone has a right to theirs.

We're planning on leasing some of the land so we can drill a well that will be usable for all. Then we will be truly self-sufficient.

If you are interested, contact us at [email protected].

Peace,
Dan & Sheila


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Sounds sweet - any pictures of your setup?


----------



## endurance (Nov 26, 2008)

Learn about permaculture and put it into practice and you shall not want for anything. Log into youtube and search for Greening the Desert (it won't link for some reason). It is an introduction to one of the most revolutionary ideas on the planet for food production, yet it's as ancient as the garden of eden. Learn more here. I'm in no way associated with them, but since discovering them, I've been absolutely fascinated by what they've done in some of the most arid environments around the globe.


----------



## Von Helman (Oct 31, 2009)

Their email no longer works, got kicked back to me so I guess they are on solo mule power these days


----------

